# Yellowstone



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

What are the rules regarding firearms in a place like Yellowstone? Can I sleep with a shotgun? Can I carry a revolver? Just concerned about potential bear/wolf control if needed.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Yellowstone firearms information can be found here:

http://www.nps.gov/yell/parkmgmt/lawsandpolicies.htm

Other national parks allow firearms also, but it's best to check the specific laws and regulations before you go. State laws, reciprocity of concealed permits, and other stuff come into play. The Yellowstone states are generally pretty gun friendly.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Five of us walked across Yellowstone N.P. from west to east. We carried pepper spray only because it was required. Seen some wolves, but no bears. There was lots of fresh bear sign though. Had a standoff with a bison that was "guarding" one of the tents.

If I go again, say north to south, I still won't carry a firearm.

I suppose a gun would be handy on the roads where all the crazy people are.


----------

